# pompano report NB 12/08/09



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Battled the elements again and paid off....conditions were perfect...caught 'm all on shrimp....


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet haul. Good Job man.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice catch man! What area did you catch them Pensacola beach or navarre?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Impressive. Any advice? How were you rigged? Thnks


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Just now saw the NB in the heading, thanks


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

TBW Id appreciated if your move your post with that funny pic of yours out of this particular post (nothing personal man, but come on) I have fam. and friends that read my reports and I don't think its appropiate..you may think is funy, but thats YOU....I know you know what I mean...


----------



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

EAST OR WEST OF THE PIER? I'VE HAD NO LUCK WITH THE POMPANOS THIS YEAR! ::doh::sick


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

Now that right there is killing me. I'm going to have to get out there. The tides are coming in throughout the day for the next few days. Gotta get my fix !


----------



## surfish (Mar 8, 2008)

Great catch fishermon.


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

This post inspired me to get out and getmy six packof Pomps before winter really set in. Got out to Beach #3 at Perdido yesterday afternoon around 3pm and got skunked. Got one solid strike on a Gulp shrimp but that was it. I prefer fresh bait but the sandfleas were next to impossible to find. The incoming tide, warm air and medium surf were inviting but proved to be a disappointment. At least I got out...

Nice catch!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Those little buggers sure are delicious. Nice day


----------

